# d-cycloserine + CBT-a miraculous combination? short edition



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Young people and adults who experience social anxiety may benefit from a revolutionary new study being carried out at the University of Sydney. The study's lead researcher, Dr Adam Guastella from the University of Sydney's Brain & Mind Research Institute, said the treatment involves a combination of cognitive-behaviour therapy and d-Cycloserine (DCS). 

"What is so exciting about this research is that this radical new method of treatment uses DCS to help patients learn to overcome fear faster so that it is less likely to return," Dr Guastella said. "We use the medication in combination with the best psychological therapy approaches we have to create a top of the line treatment. 

Dr Guastella recently led the largest and most comprehensive trial of this medication to treat social anxiety in university clinics, it is the first international study to provide strong and comprehensive evidence for the benefits of DCS. 

"We gave 56 adults either the medication or a placebo immediately before a therapy session. Those who took DCS with psychological treatment showed greater and faster improvement in total wellbeing," he said. 

Dr Guastella said social anxiety typically develops between the age of 12 and 27, and his new treatment trial is aiming to target sufferers from 12 years to 65. "We are hoping to develop a more effective treatment that is likely to have the greatest impact on reducing long-term disability across the lifespan." 

He said research has found that social anxiety in early adulthood can contribute to long-term social isolation and other mental health problems later in life. In the early stages social anxiety often appears as shyness or a fear of being perceived negatively by others. 

Until now the most effective treatment for social anxiety is cognitive-behaviour therapy, but as many as 30 per cent of patients do not respond to treatment and another 30 per cent may relapse following treatment. This new approach of combining psychological and pharmacological methods to treatment offers a safe, cheap, more effective and longer lasting intervention that could significantly reduce treatment time and the cost to the community."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

I found 10 - 250mg d-cycloserine (50 doses) for $30.

I am trying CBT from a book as I cannot find a good enough psychologist for SA, in the town I am living. I am going to combine it with d-cycloserine and report back.

Google d-cycloserine, you get quite interesting results.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I just read about this drug. There seems to be a lot of buzz around it by researchers and clinics. I have a few questions.

Is it easy to obtain from a doctor/psychiatrist? Is it also called seromycin, pamserine or are those something else? Nick (or anyone else), what CBT book or techniques would work well with this drug?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi serolf,

Sorry that I do not have the time for a detailed response now, You can fing d-cycloserine online. Cycloserine (Generic Seromycin) - 250mg (10 Tablets) $30. This is 50 doses for SA.

There are a few good books for CBT, but I do not remember the exact titles or authors and I have to leave right now, search books + cbt in this forum.

Good luck.


----------

